# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Justin's workbook

## justin1108

Hello!! I'm very interested in this class. I'm also new to this forum, if you havnt noticed. I havn't had my first lucid dream yet, but I'm still trying. I'm focusing on the dild technique. Some of my goals are: Flying, sex(Don't judge me), teleporting, convincing dc's ther arn't real. Can't wait to get started!

----------


## Matte87

Welcome to class!  :smiley:  

I will throw up another competition thread tomorrow, feel free to sign up! It'll greatly boost your recall and help you get lucid if you're not the kind of guy who's getting negative results from a little competition. DILD is great, I recommend you complement it with some daydreaming about achieving tasks and getting lucid, MILD and a WBTB or two during the weekend. That's all you need! Also, those goals are great, pretty small but very awesome still. Remember that only you set the limits, you can achieve pretty much anything you can think of in a dream, so don't be afraid to dream big once you've got the hang of it all  :wink2: 

If you're wondering about something, don't hesitate to ask!

----------

